# Florida EMS



## IrightI (May 27, 2011)

Hello,

Is anyone familiar with any county or private ALS services in or around the St. Pete/Tampa metro?  All I was able to find was Manatee Co. EMS and Lee Co EMS.  If anyone can point me to a couple more or provide some feedback that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## FLdoc2011 (May 27, 2011)

Some info on Pinellas county EMS (St Pete, Clearwater, etc...) 

http://www.pinellascounty.org/publicsafety/ems_overview.htm


----------



## IrightI (May 27, 2011)

I appreciate that, thank you.  I will research them and add them to my application list, haha.


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (May 30, 2011)

I live in manatee co. EMT/entry level medic spots should be opening soon. Check mymanatee.org to fill out the app, etc...

West coast southern strictly does IFTs and will run back up 911 if the county trucks get down to a certain number of available units.

Hospital wise check out manatee memorial, Blake, Sarasota memorial, bayfront(level 2) and Tampa general being our level 1. Currently, Blake is in the process of becoming a trauma center. I know the majority of the hospitals hire emts and medics as techs. It's just a matter of finding out which ones are. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## FLmedicstudent (Jun 5, 2011)

IrightI said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is anyone familiar with any county or private ALS services in or around the St. Pete/Tampa metro?  All I was able to find was Manatee Co. EMS and Lee Co EMS.  If anyone can point me to a couple more or provide some feedback that would be great.
> 
> Thanks!



Fire Departments are ALS in all of Pasco, Pinellas, and Hillsborough counties. In Pinellas, Fire does no transporting and all patients are tranported via Sunstar which is managed by Paramedics Plus. 

In Pasco, fire transports most patients and will call BLS companies like. AMR and medfleet to transport the BLS patients. AMR and Medfleet also do IFT's. 

Most of the "BLS" transport companies also hire medics for transfers.. 

Hillsborough Fire rescue and tampa fire rescue both transport all ALS patients and BLS in transported by... AMR, Transcare, or Americare. those three also do IFT's and psych transports. 

As you get farther north i.e. hernando and citrus they are BLS fire departments and use Nature coast EMS for medical.


----------



## IrightI (Jun 5, 2011)

FLmedicstudent said:


> Fire Departments are ALS in all of Pasco, Pinellas, and Hillsborough counties. In Pinellas, Fire does no transporting and all patients are tranported via Sunstar which is managed by Paramedics Plus.
> 
> In Pasco, fire transports most patients and will call BLS companies like. AMR and medfleet to transport the BLS patients. AMR and Medfleet also do IFT's.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the info.  I understand that in order to be a paramedic in FL you must have your FF 2 certificiation and I think FL doesnt recognize out of state certifications.  If anyone can correct me that would be great, beacuse I am already FF 2 certified in another state and would only need to get my medic license to begin applying for jobs in FL. 

Once again, I appreciate the responses.


----------



## FLmedicstudent (Jun 5, 2011)

IrightI said:


> Thank you for the info.  I understand that in order to be a paramedic in FL you must have your FF 2 certificiation and I think FL doesnt recognize out of state certifications.  If anyone can correct me that would be great, beacuse I am already FF 2 certified in another state and would only need to get my medic license to begin applying for jobs in FL.
> 
> Once again, I appreciate the responses.




That is incorrect. The medics that work for the private companies like Sunstar are not required to be firefighters. some may be because they have side jobs with sunstar and work for the fire service. 

Florida is VERY tough on out of state certs.. visit the dept of health for ems reciprocity info. and the florida state fire college for firefighter info.. 

for fire you have to submit ALL your training info and then take the written test for FL and the practical test.. 

there is a thread at firehouse.com/forums in the florida section about this info..


----------



## jonesy0924 (Jun 9, 2011)

hernando is an als transport agency nature coast only takes care of


----------



## etocmeMedic7 (Aug 4, 2011)

*EMT Jobs in a call center, Jacksonville, FL*

I hear that HCA (Hospital Corporation of America) is hiring EMT's for a new transfer center in Jax FL. Perfect job for those tired of lifting and carrying! Sounds like the pay range is going to be around $14 to $18 per hour to start. Saw it on Careerbuilder.com


----------



## Martyn (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi I live in Polk County FL, they have just gone over to fire, I believe that you are now required to have at least basic fire standards to get on with them. You can try Americare, or AMR who are both in Tampa. Americare have sort of got a BLS contract in Polk County but it has only just started and I quite often see them doing dialysis transports or IFT. Google 'Tampa ambulances' for more information.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 11, 2011)

Florida doesnt offer reciprocity AT ALL. (if you need more info on out of state applying for licensure PM me since I just went through that process) To answer your question, no, firefighting has nothing to do with you getting your paramedic certification...

From doing my own job hunting I've noticed FL is BIG on requiring more paramedics than basics, who have seemed to oversaturate the entire US these days.  Most of the Fire depts in FL that I've researched make it manditory that you are at least a EMT-B, however prefer that you have your medic cert.  As well, correct me if Im wrong, most if not all Fire jobs in the state require you to have FF1/FF2 certification before hiring.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Aug 11, 2011)

In Tampa there is AMR and Americare. In pinellas there is Sunstar.


----------

